

A Fearless Culture Fuels U.S. Tech Giants - igonvalue
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/19/business/the-american-way-of-tech-and-europes.html

======
omouse
Europe isn't the only place where this is an issue; Canadian companies have an
issue with taking risks which is why you see a lot of marketing/ad "startups",
consultancies and products/services geared towards the financial sector.
Marketing, advertising and finance are all safe: they have big money to throw
around and you just have to deliver things that are slightly better and not
too far advanced.

Something like PayPal, Uber, Facebook could never be made within Canada. We're
a me-too/copycat country and it shows. All our best devs head to Silicon
Valley and if they come back, they struggle to find investors and boards that
are willing to experiment and to fail forward fast.

~~~
known
[http://www.paulgraham.com/america.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/america.html)

------
evook
I had to google if this could still be called journalism. My assumption was
right Mr. Kirkpatrick not a journalist nor a writer[0].

There isn't a single fact besides propaganda in this article. To call the
culture of r-selection "fearless" is over simplifying and lacks foundation.
Everything else is well known and touched very superficial and often concluded
wrong by the author. No facts, no statistics, nothing.

Sit down and repeat Mr. Kirkpatrick. This is not journalism.

tl;dr: U-S-A! > all

[0][https://www.linkedin.com/pub/t-j-
kirkpatrick/17/3b5/756](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/t-j-
kirkpatrick/17/3b5/756)

